# Friend needs a moose in M9



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey all... a friend has been moose hunting in M9 everyday since opener and hasn't found a bull, he has been seeing moose everyday but always cows or young just weaned bulls. He just wants something with antlers. call 240-2468 Thanks


----------

